# new coder needs help - Does anyone know



## ggparker14 (Mar 23, 2011)

Does anyone know a code for steroid injection in nose for polyp?

Thanks so much.


----------



## frenanda (Mar 23, 2011)

Could you give a little more detail...
a nasal injection? or mist?


----------



## OBcoder2017 (Mar 23, 2011)

*nasal steroid injection*

check out 30200 and see if that seems right to you.


----------

